# 10 Racist Quotes from Joe Biden



## Weatherman2020

Long history of repeated racist statements.
Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…

1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:



> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.


2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019



> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”


Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”

3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019




> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”


4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017



> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.


When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.

5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006



> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.


6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007



> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.


7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014


8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988



> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.


9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975



> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.


10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975




> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.


And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.








						Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
					

Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## night_son

Weatherman2020 said:


> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
Click to expand...


They, meaning your average lunatic Trump hating democrat voters, won't care. Hell, they'd vote for a corpse. _Weekend at Biden's_ anyone?


----------



## Weatherman2020

night_son said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They, meaning your average lunatic Trump hating democrat voters, won't care. Hell, they'd vote for a corpse. _Weekend at Biden's_ anyone?
Click to expand...

Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.


----------



## night_son

Weatherman2020 said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They, meaning your average lunatic Trump hating democrat voters, won't care. Hell, they'd vote for a corpse. _Weekend at Biden's_ anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.
Click to expand...


Racism *is *the beating heart of the modern democratic party.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Biden said something that was super stupid. "Well I tell you what, if you have a problem figuring out whether you're for me or Trump, then you ain't black," Biden told Charlemagne tha God in a radio interview for "The Breakfast Club."

He apologized later that day, saying he "shouldn't have been such a wise guy."

Trump and his allies pounced on the Biden comment expressing their horror that the presumptive Democratic nominee would so glibly take the votes of African Americans for granted. Trump's campaign quickly produced "You Ain't Black" t-shirts and sent their surrogates out to condemn the former vice president.

There was just one little problem with Trump's strategy, the "People in glass houses" scenario.

Trump makes Biden look like a boy scout. He says and does things on an almost-daily basis that far exceed the inappropriateness of Biden's comment. And yet, there is silence from the same people so willing to leap to condemn Biden. 

*People like Nikki Haley support Trump by ignoring him.*

The fact of the matter is, Trump has:

* Retweeted a post calling 2016 Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton a "skank."

* Retweeted a photo of former 2018 Georgia gubernatorial nominee Stacey Abrams that included these words: "She fought a tough race, kissed a lot of babies and visited every buffet restaurant in the State."

* Retweeted two doctored photos of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi -- one with a Trump 2020 face mask on and one with duct tape over her mouth. The tweet said: "To protect PolyGrip during this pandemic, we have developed 2 options. With the DJT option, she will be able to tongue and adjust her dentures more easily. With duct tape, she won't be able to drink booze on the job as much."

* Tweeted, with no evidence or proof, that mail-in ballots will produce "the greatest Rigged Election in history."

* Tweeted this unfounded speculation about the 1990s death of the intern in Scarborough's office: "A blow to her head? Body found under his desk? Left Congress suddenly? Big topic of discussion in Florida...and, he's a Nut Job (with bad ratings). Keep digging, use forensic geniuses!"

* Tweeted that former Attorney General Jeff Sessions should drop out of the Alabama Senate race -- accusing him of having "no courage, & ruined many lives."


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
Click to expand...

Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work


----------



## Nostra

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
Click to expand...

Why are you defending a blatant racist?


----------



## I c h i g o

I wouldn't doubt the KKK has been donating huge money to the Biden campaign.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Patriot J 




@sirhottest
·
May 22

Joe Biden after telling the audience #YouAintBlack if you vote for Trump


----------



## dcbl

Weatherman2020 said:


> Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.


well, we know they think that black and brown people are too stupid to get photo IDs, so...


----------



## Slade3200

dcbl said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> well, we know they think that black and brown people are too stupid to get photo IDs, so...
Click to expand...

If that’s your understanding of the situation then you’re missing the point altogether. Take some time to read up and actually UNDERSTAND your oppositions positions


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
Click to expand...

We have 11 clear statements that Biden is very racist. Even more racist than LBJ.


----------



## TheParser

Let's not be so hard on our next president.

He is just a gentleman of his time.

He and his family have long considered Delaware to be their own private preserve.

His words and actions show him to be more patronizing  and condescending than overtly "racist."

He will be completely forgiven if he chooses a vice president of a certain ethnicity, for everyone will assume that she will sooner rather than later become the President.


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have 11 clear statements that Biden is very racist. Even more racist than LBJ.
Click to expand...

Right. Keep running with that and Defending Trump at the same time. Haha


----------



## 22lcidw

Slade3200 said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> well, we know they think that black and brown people are too stupid to get photo IDs, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s your understanding of the situation then you’re missing the point altogether. Take some time to read up and actually UNDERSTAND your oppositions positions
Click to expand...

Believe it or not there are many people who are not black or brown who have many problems also.  The point is we have taxed people enough to solve most of the problems that they were passed into law for. Perhaps telling the truth about corruption, stealing and graft while outright abuse is part of it all would be a start.


----------



## Vastator

If all these stupid minorities that support the Democrats knew what establishment Democrats thought of them...
The moment brown people’s backs are turned...


----------



## Slade3200

22lcidw said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> well, we know they think that black and brown people are too stupid to get photo IDs, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s your understanding of the situation then you’re missing the point altogether. Take some time to read up and actually UNDERSTAND your oppositions positions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe it or not there are many people who are not black or brown who have many problems also.  The point is we have taxed people enough to solve most of the problems that they were passed into law for. Perhaps telling the truth about corruption, stealing and graft while outright abuse is part of it all would be a start.
Click to expand...

That’s actually a good point with the taxation element being a good point to debate... the problem is that wasn’t the point I’m arguing against in this discussion. You changed to a different topic.


----------



## hjmick

Weatherman2020 said:


> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
Click to expand...



Here's a blast from the past...


----------



## skye

he is  all what the OP says he is....

and on top of that...he is also..... 



this photo from yesterday Memorial Day


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
Click to expand...


What you mean is that it's no big deal that Biden is a racist.


----------



## Slade3200

CrusaderFrank said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you mean is that it's no big deal that Biden is a racist.
Click to expand...

Is that what you think I mean Frank? You think I’m saying Biden is a racist and it’s no big deal. Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Doc7505

Weatherman2020 said:


> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
Click to expand...




*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*
*No One Has to Lie to Prove Joe Biden’s a Racist*​








						Nolte: No One Has to Lie to Prove Joe Biden's a Racist
					

Unlike President Donald Trump, all you have to do to prove former Vice President Joe Biden's a racist is to quote him.




					www.breitbart.com
				





No one has to lie to prove Joe Biden is a racist.
No one has to invent things Biden never said to prove Biden’s a racist.
No one has to turn anodyne words like “invasion” and “infestation” into the new N-word to prove Biden’s a racist.
No one has to misquote Biden to prove Biden’s a racist.
All you have to do to prove Joe Biden’s a racist is quote him.
And away we go…
Here’s Joe Biden in 1975, nearly a decade after the civil rights movement, defending racial segregation using the most patronizing and bigoted excuse of them all: it’s good for black people:
I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.​In 1975, Biden bragged about his friendship with virulent racist and segregationist George Wallace, about how much Wallace liked him, and said that Democrats need another George Wallace, just a more liberal one.
Also in 1988, and on the floor of the U.S. Senate, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose _Brown v. Board of Education _with something called _The Southern Manifesto_. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the _Southern Manifesto_ was signed on.
Watch for yourself:
​
Here’s Biden’s revealing comments about his opinion of black people, not in 1957 or 1967, but in 2007. He’s speaking of Barack Obama: “You got the first mainstream African American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.” 

Comment:
Beijing Joe Biden loved the Southern Democrats who made it unsafe for black Marines, just back from tours of duty in Vietnam, to safely travel through the South in their uniforms. What a great racist and Democrat! Same thing actually. 
Bejing Joe has been a political flop most of his career and he's definitely been a racist aligning himself with popenly racists like Fulbright, Johnson, Humphrey, Russell Jr,  Gore, and Byrd racist Democrats all.i

​


----------



## StopLeftistHate

Sandy Shanks said:


> Biden said something that was super stupid. "Well I tell you what, if you have a problem figuring out whether you're for me or Trump, then you ain't black," Biden told Charlemagne tha God in a radio interview for "The Breakfast Club."
> 
> He apologized later that day, saying he "shouldn't have been such a wise guy."
> 
> Trump and his allies pounced on the Biden comment expressing their horror that the presumptive Democratic nominee would so glibly take the votes of African Americans for granted. Trump's campaign quickly produced "You Ain't Black" t-shirts and sent their surrogates out to condemn the former vice president.
> 
> There was just one little problem with Trump's strategy, the "People in glass houses" scenario.
> 
> Trump makes Biden look like a boy scout. He says and does things on an almost-daily basis that far exceed the inappropriateness of Biden's comment. And yet, there is silence from the same people so willing to leap to condemn Biden.
> 
> *People like Nikki Haley support Trump by ignoring him.*
> 
> The fact of the matter is, Trump has:
> 
> * Retweeted a post calling 2016 Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton a "skank."
> 
> * Retweeted a photo of former 2018 Georgia gubernatorial nominee Stacey Abrams that included these words: "She fought a tough race, kissed a lot of babies and visited every buffet restaurant in the State."
> 
> * Retweeted two doctored photos of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi -- one with a Trump 2020 face mask on and one with duct tape over her mouth. The tweet said: "To protect PolyGrip during this pandemic, we have developed 2 options. With the DJT option, she will be able to tongue and adjust her dentures more easily. With duct tape, she won't be able to drink booze on the job as much."
> 
> * Tweeted, with no evidence or proof, that mail-in ballots will produce "the greatest Rigged Election in history."
> 
> * Tweeted this unfounded speculation about the 1990s death of the intern in Scarborough's office: "A blow to her head? Body found under his desk? Left Congress suddenly? Big topic of discussion in Florida...and, he's a Nut Job (with bad ratings). Keep digging, use forensic geniuses!"
> 
> * Tweeted that former Attorney General Jeff Sessions should drop out of the Alabama Senate race -- accusing him of having "no courage, & ruined many lives."


----------



## StopLeftistHate

Sorry sweetheart, nothing listed here is anything close to the Biden list above. Not by ANY MEASURE. nice try but you’re looking desperate and embarrassing yourself.


----------



## bottlecap

Malcolm X knew the score





*the democrats created plantation slums  and CHUMPS bought it*


----------



## StopLeftistHate

Sandy Shanks said:


> Biden said something that was super stupid. "Well I tell you what, if you have a problem figuring out whether you're for me or Trump, then you ain't black," Biden told Charlemagne tha God in a radio interview for "The Breakfast Club."
> 
> He apologized later that day, saying he "shouldn't have been such a wise guy."
> 
> Trump and his allies pounced on the Biden comment expressing their horror that the presumptive Democratic nominee would so glibly take the votes of African Americans for granted. Trump's campaign quickly produced "You Ain't Black" t-shirts and sent their surrogates out to condemn the former vice president.
> 
> There was just one little problem with Trump's strategy, the "People in glass houses" scenario.
> 
> Trump makes Biden look like a boy scout. He says and does things on an almost-daily basis that far exceed the inappropriateness of Biden's comment. And yet, there is silence from the same people so willing to leap to condemn Biden.
> 
> *People like Nikki Haley support Trump by ignoring him.*
> 
> The fact of the matter is, Trump has:
> 
> * Retweeted a post calling 2016 Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton a "skank."
> 
> * Retweeted a photo of former 2018 Georgia gubernatorial nominee Stacey Abrams that included these words: "She fought a tough race, kissed a lot of babies and visited every buffet restaurant in the State."
> 
> * Retweeted two doctored photos of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi -- one with a Trump 2020 face mask on and one with duct tape over her mouth. The tweet said: "To protect PolyGrip during this pandemic, we have developed 2 options. With the DJT option, she will be able to tongue and adjust her dentures more easily. With duct tape, she won't be able to drink booze on the job as much."
> 
> * Tweeted, with no evidence or proof, that mail-in ballots will produce "the greatest Rigged Election in history."
> 
> * Tweeted this unfounded speculation about the 1990s death of the intern in Scarborough's office: "A blow to her head? Body found under his desk? Left Congress suddenly? Big topic of discussion in Florida...and, he's a Nut Job (with bad ratings). Keep digging, use forensic geniuses!"
> 
> * Tweeted that former Attorney General Jeff Sessions should drop out of the Alabama Senate race -- accusing him of having "no courage, & ruined many lives."



Nothing listed by you comes anywhere close to the racist behavior Biden has done, said, or who he’s worked with (outright KKK Grand Wizards)  in his career. Nothing!


----------



## 22lcidw

Slade3200 said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> well, we know they think that black and brown people are too stupid to get photo IDs, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s your understanding of the situation then you’re missing the point altogether. Take some time to read up and actually UNDERSTAND your oppositions positions
Click to expand...

Biden's hate is massive. He calls half the population DREGS! Deplorables and Dregs. You gotta be safe in your skin to say that.  That means there are powerful forces backing many of these politicians. The Prog Party is near all gone to those forces with a lot of the Repubs there to.  Repubs can have 70 Senators after an election and somehow if they needed 60 votes to get something through, 59 will be the number.  The frauds will be there for us to see. They will only do so much as to not let us all see the lie that seems to exist.


----------



## Slade3200

22lcidw said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> well, we know they think that black and brown people are too stupid to get photo IDs, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s your understanding of the situation then you’re missing the point altogether. Take some time to read up and actually UNDERSTAND your oppositions positions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's hate is massive. He calls half the population DREGS! Deplorables and Dregs. You gotta be safe in your skin to say that.  That means there are powerful forces backing many of these politicians. The Prog Party is near all gone to those forces with a lot of the Repubs there to.  Repubs can have 70 Senators after an election and somehow if they needed 60 votes to get something through, 59 will be the number.  The frauds will be there for us to see. They will only do so much as to not let us all see the lie that seems to exist.
Click to expand...

I disagree... I see him as a very caring person


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> well, we know they think that black and brown people are too stupid to get photo IDs, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s your understanding of the situation then you’re missing the point altogether. Take some time to read up and actually UNDERSTAND your oppositions positions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's hate is massive. He calls half the population DREGS! Deplorables and Dregs. You gotta be safe in your skin to say that.  That means there are powerful forces backing many of these politicians. The Prog Party is near all gone to those forces with a lot of the Repubs there to.  Repubs can have 70 Senators after an election and somehow if they needed 60 votes to get something through, 59 will be the number.  The frauds will be there for us to see. They will only do so much as to not let us all see the lie that seems to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree... I see him as a very caring person
Click to expand...

You be black for sure liking Joe!


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> well, we know they think that black and brown people are too stupid to get photo IDs, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s your understanding of the situation then you’re missing the point altogether. Take some time to read up and actually UNDERSTAND your oppositions positions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's hate is massive. He calls half the population DREGS! Deplorables and Dregs. You gotta be safe in your skin to say that.  That means there are powerful forces backing many of these politicians. The Prog Party is near all gone to those forces with a lot of the Repubs there to.  Repubs can have 70 Senators after an election and somehow if they needed 60 votes to get something through, 59 will be the number.  The frauds will be there for us to see. They will only do so much as to not let us all see the lie that seems to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree... I see him as a very caring person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You be black for sure liking Joe!
Click to expand...

English Scottish Sicilian Spanish Portuguese, not that you care


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Weatherman2020 said:


> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
Click to expand...

why are there lines through the text?


----------



## bottlecap

StopLeftistHate said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden said something that was super stupid. "Well I tell you what, if you have a problem figuring out whether you're for me or Trump, then you ain't black," Biden told Charlemagne tha God in a radio interview for "The Breakfast Club."
> 
> He apologized later that day, saying he "shouldn't have been such a wise guy."
> 
> Trump and his allies pounced on the Biden comment expressing their horror that the presumptive Democratic nominee would so glibly take the votes of African Americans for granted. Trump's campaign quickly produced "You Ain't Black" t-shirts and sent their surrogates out to condemn the former vice president.
> 
> There was just one little problem with Trump's strategy, the "People in glass houses" scenario.
> 
> Trump makes Biden look like a boy scout. He says and does things on an almost-daily basis that far exceed the inappropriateness of Biden's comment. And yet, there is silence from the same people so willing to leap to condemn Biden.
> 
> *People like Nikki Haley support Trump by ignoring him.*
> 
> The fact of the matter is, Trump has:
> 
> * Retweeted a post calling 2016 Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton a "skank."
> 
> * Retweeted a photo of former 2018 Georgia gubernatorial nominee Stacey Abrams that included these words: "She fought a tough race, kissed a lot of babies and visited every buffet restaurant in the State."
> 
> * Retweeted two doctored photos of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi -- one with a Trump 2020 face mask on and one with duct tape over her mouth. The tweet said: "To protect PolyGrip during this pandemic, we have developed 2 options. With the DJT option, she will be able to tongue and adjust her dentures more easily. With duct tape, she won't be able to drink booze on the job as much."
> 
> * Tweeted, with no evidence or proof, that mail-in ballots will produce "the greatest Rigged Election in history."
> 
> * Tweeted this unfounded speculation about the 1990s death of the intern in Scarborough's office: "A blow to her head? Body found under his desk? Left Congress suddenly? Big topic of discussion in Florida...and, he's a Nut Job (with bad ratings). Keep digging, use forensic geniuses!"
> 
> * Tweeted that former Attorney General Jeff Sessions should drop out of the Alabama Senate race -- accusing him of having "no courage, & ruined many lives."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing listed by you comes anywhere close to the racist behavior Biden has done, said, or who he’s worked with (outright KKK Grand Wizards)  in his career. Nothing!
Click to expand...

What happened in Libya showed the TRUE RACIST behavior of Biden and also, how Obama buckled under pressure from international bankers.









						Rebel Racism –Compilation of articles and videos
					

Visit the post for more.




					globalciviliansforpeace.wordpress.com
				




'


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> well, we know they think that black and brown people are too stupid to get photo IDs, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s your understanding of the situation then you’re missing the point altogether. Take some time to read up and actually UNDERSTAND your oppositions positions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe it or not there are many people who are not black or brown who have many problems also.  The point is we have taxed people enough to solve most of the problems that they were passed into law for. Perhaps telling the truth about corruption, stealing and graft while outright abuse is part of it all would be a start.
Click to expand...

Those people have not been consistently cheated for at least 244 years. There is no honest comparison to be made, especially since many of the people you name supported racist policies without paying attention to the fact that they were supporting policies/politicians who were no going to work for their best interest.


----------



## IM2

bottlecap said:


> StopLeftistHate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden said something that was super stupid. "Well I tell you what, if you have a problem figuring out whether you're for me or Trump, then you ain't black," Biden told Charlemagne tha God in a radio interview for "The Breakfast Club."
> 
> He apologized later that day, saying he "shouldn't have been such a wise guy."
> 
> Trump and his allies pounced on the Biden comment expressing their horror that the presumptive Democratic nominee would so glibly take the votes of African Americans for granted. Trump's campaign quickly produced "You Ain't Black" t-shirts and sent their surrogates out to condemn the former vice president.
> 
> There was just one little problem with Trump's strategy, the "People in glass houses" scenario.
> 
> Trump makes Biden look like a boy scout. He says and does things on an almost-daily basis that far exceed the inappropriateness of Biden's comment. And yet, there is silence from the same people so willing to leap to condemn Biden.
> 
> *People like Nikki Haley support Trump by ignoring him.*
> 
> The fact of the matter is, Trump has:
> 
> * Retweeted a post calling 2016 Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton a "skank."
> 
> * Retweeted a photo of former 2018 Georgia gubernatorial nominee Stacey Abrams that included these words: "She fought a tough race, kissed a lot of babies and visited every buffet restaurant in the State."
> 
> * Retweeted two doctored photos of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi -- one with a Trump 2020 face mask on and one with duct tape over her mouth. The tweet said: "To protect PolyGrip during this pandemic, we have developed 2 options. With the DJT option, she will be able to tongue and adjust her dentures more easily. With duct tape, she won't be able to drink booze on the job as much."
> 
> * Tweeted, with no evidence or proof, that mail-in ballots will produce "the greatest Rigged Election in history."
> 
> * Tweeted this unfounded speculation about the 1990s death of the intern in Scarborough's office: "A blow to her head? Body found under his desk? Left Congress suddenly? Big topic of discussion in Florida...and, he's a Nut Job (with bad ratings). Keep digging, use forensic geniuses!"
> 
> * Tweeted that former Attorney General Jeff Sessions should drop out of the Alabama Senate race -- accusing him of having "no courage, & ruined many lives."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing listed by you comes anywhere close to the racist behavior Biden has done, said, or who he’s worked with (outright KKK Grand Wizards)  in his career. Nothing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened in Libya showed the TRUE RACIST behavior of Biden and also, how Obama buckled under pressure from international bankers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel Racism –Compilation of articles and videos
> 
> 
> Visit the post for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalciviliansforpeace.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Libya was a French and British led mission. You guys seem to forget that Reagan tried to kill Gaddaffi too. That was a direct US strike.


----------



## bottlecap

IM2 said:


> bottlecap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StopLeftistHate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden said something that was super stupid. "Well I tell you what, if you have a problem figuring out whether you're for me or Trump, then you ain't black," Biden told Charlemagne tha God in a radio interview for "The Breakfast Club."
> 
> He apologized later that day, saying he "shouldn't have been such a wise guy."
> 
> Trump and his allies pounced on the Biden comment expressing their horror that the presumptive Democratic nominee would so glibly take the votes of African Americans for granted. Trump's campaign quickly produced "You Ain't Black" t-shirts and sent their surrogates out to condemn the former vice president.
> 
> There was just one little problem with Trump's strategy, the "People in glass houses" scenario.
> 
> Trump makes Biden look like a boy scout. He says and does things on an almost-daily basis that far exceed the inappropriateness of Biden's comment. And yet, there is silence from the same people so willing to leap to condemn Biden.
> 
> *People like Nikki Haley support Trump by ignoring him.*
> 
> The fact of the matter is, Trump has:
> 
> * Retweeted a post calling 2016 Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton a "skank."
> 
> * Retweeted a photo of former 2018 Georgia gubernatorial nominee Stacey Abrams that included these words: "She fought a tough race, kissed a lot of babies and visited every buffet restaurant in the State."
> 
> * Retweeted two doctored photos of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi -- one with a Trump 2020 face mask on and one with duct tape over her mouth. The tweet said: "To protect PolyGrip during this pandemic, we have developed 2 options. With the DJT option, she will be able to tongue and adjust her dentures more easily. With duct tape, she won't be able to drink booze on the job as much."
> 
> * Tweeted, with no evidence or proof, that mail-in ballots will produce "the greatest Rigged Election in history."
> 
> * Tweeted this unfounded speculation about the 1990s death of the intern in Scarborough's office: "A blow to her head? Body found under his desk? Left Congress suddenly? Big topic of discussion in Florida...and, he's a Nut Job (with bad ratings). Keep digging, use forensic geniuses!"
> 
> * Tweeted that former Attorney General Jeff Sessions should drop out of the Alabama Senate race -- accusing him of having "no courage, & ruined many lives."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing listed by you comes anywhere close to the racist behavior Biden has done, said, or who he’s worked with (outright KKK Grand Wizards)  in his career. Nothing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened in Libya showed the TRUE RACIST behavior of Biden and also, how Obama buckled under pressure from international bankers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel Racism –Compilation of articles and videos
> 
> 
> Visit the post for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalciviliansforpeace.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Libya was a French and British led mission. You guys seem to forget that Reagan tried to kill Gaddaffi too. That was a direct US strike.
Click to expand...

The attack on Libya was led by NATO and would not have happened without US green light.  Reagan tried to kill Gaddaffi because of terror attacks against Americans while the NATO attack was about a new monitory currency that threatened the EURO but was a Godsend for Africa.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most on the Left are even more racist than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> well, we know they think that black and brown people are too stupid to get photo IDs, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that’s your understanding of the situation then you’re missing the point altogether. Take some time to read up and actually UNDERSTAND your oppositions positions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe it or not there are many people who are not black or brown who have many problems also.  The point is we have taxed people enough to solve most of the problems that they were passed into law for. Perhaps telling the truth about corruption, stealing and graft while outright abuse is part of it all would be a start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those people have not been consistently cheated for at least 244 years. There is no honest comparison to be made, especially since many of the people you name supported racist policies without paying attention to the fact that they were supporting policies/politicians who were no going to work for their best interest.
Click to expand...

Joe has constantly made racist and bigoted statements and in public be a bit to touchy feely with women and children. That is not personality when in politics for as long he has been in it.


----------



## Oldestyle

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
Click to expand...


Did you ever listen to Biden's speech to the Senate when he was trying to get his version of the Clinton Crime bill passed?  Do so and then tell me THAT guy wasn't a racist!


----------



## I c h i g o




----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
Click to expand...

Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
Click to expand...

Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
Click to expand...

I'm black, Souix, German, Jewish, and Korean.  You figure it out.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
Click to expand...

Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
Click to expand...

“I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”


----------



## BS Filter

Barack Obama:  "My grandmother is a typical white person".


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
Click to expand...

And your point?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
Click to expand...

The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
Click to expand...

You think that quote makes him a racist?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
Click to expand...

Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
Click to expand...

Definitely.  Read the quote again until you understand what Biden said.  If Obama was the FIRST African American who was articulate, bright and clean, what does that make the rest of the African Americans?  Idiot.


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
Click to expand...

That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely.  Read the quote again until you understand what Biden said.  If Obama was the FIRST African American who was articulate, bright and clean, what does that make the rest of the African Americans?  Idiot.
Click to expand...

You think he was talking about all African Americans or an elected president? Grow up, this isn’t complicated.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
Click to expand...

Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
Click to expand...

Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
Click to expand...

It most certainly is.


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely.  Read the quote again until you understand what Biden said.  If Obama was the FIRST African American who was articulate, bright and clean, what does that make the rest of the African Americans?  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think he was talking about all African Americans or an elected president? Grow up, this isn’t complicated.
Click to expand...

Biden said "First African American".


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
Click to expand...

Suck on this.


----------



## badbob85037

Sandy Shanks said:


> Biden said something that was super stupid. "Well I tell you what, if you have a problem figuring out whether you're for me or Trump, then you ain't black," Biden told Charlemagne tha God in a radio interview for "The Breakfast Club."
> 
> He apologized later that day, saying he "shouldn't have been such a wise guy."
> 
> Trump and his allies pounced on the Biden comment expressing their horror that the presumptive Democratic nominee would so glibly take the votes of African Americans for granted. Trump's campaign quickly produced "You Ain't Black" t-shirts and sent their surrogates out to condemn the former vice president.
> 
> There was just one little problem with Trump's strategy, the "People in glass houses" scenario.
> 
> Trump makes Biden look like a boy scout. He says and does things on an almost-daily basis that far exceed the inappropriateness of Biden's comment. And yet, there is silence from the same people so willing to leap to condemn Biden.
> 
> *People like Nikki Haley support Trump by ignoring him.*
> 
> The fact of the matter is, Trump has:
> 
> * Retweeted a post calling 2016 Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton a "skank."
> 
> * Retweeted a photo of former 2018 Georgia gubernatorial nominee Stacey Abrams that included these words: "She fought a tough race, kissed a lot of babies and visited every buffet restaurant in the State."
> 
> * Retweeted two doctored photos of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi -- one with a Trump 2020 face mask on and one with duct tape over her mouth. The tweet said: "To protect PolyGrip during this pandemic, we have developed 2 options. With the DJT option, she will be able to tongue and adjust her dentures more easily. With duct tape, she won't be able to drink booze on the job as much."
> 
> * Tweeted, with no evidence or proof, that mail-in ballots will produce "the greatest Rigged Election in history."
> 
> * Tweeted this unfounded speculation about the 1990s death of the intern in Scarborough's office: "A blow to her head? Body found under his desk? Left Congress suddenly? Big topic of discussion in Florida...and, he's a Nut Job (with bad ratings). Keep digging, use forensic geniuses!"
> 
> * Tweeted that former Attorney General Jeff Sessions should drop out of the Alabama Senate race -- accusing him of having "no courage, & ruined many lives."


All true.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
Click to expand...

Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.


----------



## Winco

Weatherman2020 said:


> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
Click to expand...

So who lives in your head “rent free” on a daily basis.

My God you are one desperate twit


----------



## Weatherman2020

Winco said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who lives in your head “rent free” on a daily basis.
> 
> My God you are one desperate twit
Click to expand...

Hilarious watching you racists try to justify Uncle Joe’s pedophillia and racism.


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
Click to expand...

You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha


----------



## toobfreak

Weatherman2020 said:


> *10 Racist Quotes from Joe Biden*






I commend your restraint in holding yourself to only ten!


----------



## Slade3200

toobfreak said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *10 Racist Quotes from Joe Biden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I commend your restraint in holding yourself to only ten!
Click to expand...

Funny after getting so Mad at the left for playing the race card all the time y’all turn into Karen snowflakes about Joe and think he is a racist while few if any actual black people agree with you. Who exactly do you think you’re fooling?


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
Click to expand...

Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *10 Racist Quotes from Joe Biden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I commend your restraint in holding yourself to only ten!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny after getting so Mad at the left for playing the race card all the time y’all turn into Karen snowflakes about Joe and think he is a racist while few if any actual black people agree with you. Who exactly do you think you’re fooling?
Click to expand...

Democrats obviously fooled you.  Not too difficult a task.  Biden supported segregationists and Harris calls him out for it.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
Click to expand...

Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?


----------



## BS Filter

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
Click to expand...




Slade3200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
Click to expand...

Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
Click to expand...

You think busing was a segregationist policy?! Wanna think about that one for a bit and try again? Start by looking up it’s definition and go from there


----------



## Winco

Weatherman2020 said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who lives in your head “rent free” on a daily basis.
> 
> My God you are one desperate twit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious watching you racists try to justify Uncle Joe’s pedophillia and racism.
Click to expand...

Neither is true

Joe is old but he is truly a gentleman that trumpstain never was.

Thanks Joe
See ya Loser trump.


----------



## BS Filter

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
Click to expand...




Slade3200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
Click to expand...

Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.


Slade3200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think busing was a segregationist policy?! Wanna think about that one for a bit and try again? Start by looking up it’s definition and go from there
Click to expand...

What was Biden's position on busing, you ignorant cocksucker.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think busing was a segregationist policy?! Wanna think about that one for a bit and try again? Start by looking up it’s definition and go from there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was Biden's position on busing, you ignorant cocksucker.
Click to expand...

She called Biden out for his support of busing. You claimed busing was a segregationist policy. Sounds to me like you have no clue what busing policy was and now you are angry and calling me a cock sucker. Grow up. You whiffed, it happens


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think busing was a segregationist policy?! Wanna think about that one for a bit and try again? Start by looking up it’s definition and go from there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was Biden's position on busing, you ignorant cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She called Biden out for his support of busing. You claimed busing was a segregationist policy. Sounds to me like you have no clue what busing policy was and now you are angry and calling me a cock sucker. Grow up. You whiffed, it happens
Click to expand...

Biden didn't support busing, you idiot.  Get your ignorant filthy ass off this thread.  








						Joe Biden’s record on school desegregation busing, explained
					

The former vice president once called busing "an asinine policy."




					www.vox.com


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think busing was a segregationist policy?! Wanna think about that one for a bit and try again? Start by looking up it’s definition and go from there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was Biden's position on busing, you ignorant cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She called Biden out for his support of busing. You claimed busing was a segregationist policy. Sounds to me like you have no clue what busing policy was and now you are angry and calling me a cock sucker. Grow up. You whiffed, it happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden didn't support busing, you idiot.  Get your ignorant filthy ass off this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden’s record on school desegregation busing, explained
> 
> 
> The former vice president once called busing "an asinine policy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
Click to expand...

Haha, you're right, I misremembered that situation. Thanks for clearing it up. Biden opposed busing because he thought it was government overreach


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think busing was a segregationist policy?! Wanna think about that one for a bit and try again? Start by looking up it’s definition and go from there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was Biden's position on busing, you ignorant cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She called Biden out for his support of busing. You claimed busing was a segregationist policy. Sounds to me like you have no clue what busing policy was and now you are angry and calling me a cock sucker. Grow up. You whiffed, it happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden didn't support busing, you idiot.  Get your ignorant filthy ass off this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden’s record on school desegregation busing, explained
> 
> 
> The former vice president once called busing "an asinine policy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you're right, I misremembered that situation. Thanks for clearing it up. Biden opposed busing because he thought it was government overreach
Click to expand...

Harris said opposition to busing was a racist position.  Now you're screwed.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think busing was a segregationist policy?! Wanna think about that one for a bit and try again? Start by looking up it’s definition and go from there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was Biden's position on busing, you ignorant cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She called Biden out for his support of busing. You claimed busing was a segregationist policy. Sounds to me like you have no clue what busing policy was and now you are angry and calling me a cock sucker. Grow up. You whiffed, it happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden didn't support busing, you idiot.  Get your ignorant filthy ass off this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden’s record on school desegregation busing, explained
> 
> 
> The former vice president once called busing "an asinine policy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you're right, I misremembered that situation. Thanks for clearing it up. Biden opposed busing because he thought it was government overreach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harris said opposition to busing was a racist position.  Now you're screwed.
Click to expand...

Why am I screwed?


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think busing was a segregationist policy?! Wanna think about that one for a bit and try again? Start by looking up it’s definition and go from there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was Biden's position on busing, you ignorant cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She called Biden out for his support of busing. You claimed busing was a segregationist policy. Sounds to me like you have no clue what busing policy was and now you are angry and calling me a cock sucker. Grow up. You whiffed, it happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden didn't support busing, you idiot.  Get your ignorant filthy ass off this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden’s record on school desegregation busing, explained
> 
> 
> The former vice president once called busing "an asinine policy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you're right, I misremembered that situation. Thanks for clearing it up. Biden opposed busing because he thought it was government overreach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harris said opposition to busing was a racist position.  Now you're screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why am I screwed?
Click to expand...

Because you're dumber than an empty box of Raisin Bran.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Obama picked Biden after what Biden said just like Biden picked Harris even after what she said right to Biden's face during a televised debate. Perhaps you conveniently forgot what she said.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, heard it loud and clear. She didn’t make a racist slur against him so I don’t know how you think it’s relevant to this conversation. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the crap, moron.  She calls Biden out for his past segregationist policies.  Sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think busing was a segregationist policy?! Wanna think about that one for a bit and try again? Start by looking up it’s definition and go from there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was Biden's position on busing, you ignorant cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She called Biden out for his support of busing. You claimed busing was a segregationist policy. Sounds to me like you have no clue what busing policy was and now you are angry and calling me a cock sucker. Grow up. You whiffed, it happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden didn't support busing, you idiot.  Get your ignorant filthy ass off this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden’s record on school desegregation busing, explained
> 
> 
> The former vice president once called busing "an asinine policy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you're right, I misremembered that situation. Thanks for clearing it up. Biden opposed busing because he thought it was government overreach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harris said opposition to busing was a racist position.  Now you're screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why am I screwed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're dumber than an empty box of Raisin Bran.
Click to expand...

I disagree


----------



## 22lcidw

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
Click to expand...

The 95% Prog media gushed over Obama. He could do no wrong. They were not the 4th estate....they were and are the 5th column. He by appearance lived the traditional life. But everything he did pushed for other ways to live. His Christian pastor was a radical of the worst kind and he seemed to have an allegiance to Islamic ways. He lived in a hundred directions without cementing any of them. Global warming messages with oceans rising to swamp billions of people while he has a couple of ocean front properties. Eco environmental messages while he spews more carbon units then a medium city does in a year. He is not what he is promoted as. And there was no improvement to African American areas under him.


----------



## Slade3200

22lcidw said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 95% Prog media gushed over Obama. He could do no wrong. They were not the 4th estate....they were and are the 5th column. He by appearance lived the traditional life. But everything he did pushed for other ways to live. His Christian pastor was a radical of the worst kind and he seemed to have an allegiance to Islamic ways. He lived in a hundred directions without cementing any of them. Global warming messages with oceans rising to swamp billions of people while he has a couple of ocean front properties. Eco environmental messages while he spews more carbon units then a medium city does in a year. He is not what he is promoted as. And there was no improvement to African American areas under him.
Click to expand...

Correct, the press was much more friendly to Obama. Obama had far superior people skills than Trump and knew how to handle them with a much more measured balance of class, respect and strength when needed. Trump was all ego and emotion and tried to vilify the press so he got exactly what was expected.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
Click to expand...

What’s that blather have to do with Joe saying no clean or articulate black existed prior to 07?


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s that blather have to do with Joe saying no clean or articulate black existed prior to 07?
Click to expand...

Well he didn’t say that so I can’t really give you an answer


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s that blather have to do with Joe saying no clean or articulate black existed prior to 07?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he didn’t say that so I can’t really give you an answer
Click to expand...

Damn, you're stupid.  He most certainly did say that.  He said Obama was the FIRST.  You've heard and seen the quote.  Are you a habitual liar?


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long history of repeated racist statements.
> Here are the worst examples of Biden’s racism and white supremacist beliefs…
> 
> 1.) “White Kids” are Smarter than Other Kids – August 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should challenge these students, we should challenge students in these schools to have advanced placement programs in these schools. We have this notion that somehow if you’re poor you cannot do it, poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Brags About His Ability to Work with Racists – June 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland [and Herman Talmadge],” Biden said with an attempted Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> “Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eastland and Talmadge were arch-segregationists who opposed civil rights and saw black people as an “inferior race.”
> 
> 3.) Brags About Segregationist Democrat Not Calling Him “Boy” Like He Did Others – 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” the former vice president said while putting on a Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.) Appears to Use Racist Term “Roaches” to Describe Black Kids – 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you know, I sit on the stand, and it get hot. I got a lot, I got hairy legs that, that, that, that turn blonde in the sun, and the kids used to come up and reach in the pool and rub my leg down so it was straight and then watch the hair come back up again. They’d look at it. I learned about roaches, I learned about kids jumping on my lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he spoke, Biden was surrounded by black children, he was also referring to his time as a lifeguard, where he says the swimmers were mostly black kids.
> 
> 5.) Mocks Indian-Americans – 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin’ Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6.) Describes Barack Obama Is a “Bright and Clean” Black Person – 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7.) Uses Antisemitic Term “Shylock” – 2014
> 
> 
> 8.) Praised Democrat Segregationist as “Man of Character” – 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the floor of the U.S. Senate in 1988, Biden praised segregationist Sen. John Stennis (D-MS)  as a “man of character,” even after the Democrat sought to oppose Brown v. Board of Education with something called The Southern Manifesto. In fact, Biden has even bragged about Stennis gifting him with the table the Southern Manifesto was signed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.) Segregation Is Good for Black People – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concept of busing … that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride, is a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.) Democrat Party Needs More People Like Racist Democrat Governor George Wallace – 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Democratic Party could stand a liberal George Wallace — someone who’s not afraid to stand up and offend people, someone who wouldn’t pander but would say what the American people know in their gut is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you have Biden, friend to segregationists, defender of segregation, telling black people that if they vote for Trump — and 1.8 million did in 2016 — they are not black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolte: 'You Ain't Black' and Joe Biden's 10 Other Acts of Racism
> 
> 
> Joe Biden committed yet another outburst of virulent racism when he told black America that if they don't vote for him in November "then you ain't black."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine if Trump said.."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't white".  Biden has always been a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a black person calling him racist or a white partisan calling him racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Was that you trying to answer my question or dodging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I mean, you got the *first* *African-American **who is articulate and bright and clean* and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point of the thread. Dear Leader is a racist who makes Archie Bunker look color blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that quote makes him a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing racist about thinking no black was ever clean and articulate until 2007. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what he said and you know it. Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote. Yeah. It’s so racist you need to deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you are a serious retard if you honestly think Biden was making white supremacist statements against a man that just made him VP of the USA. You can play with the words and interpret it however you want but you're just making a complete joke out of yourself to point to that as proof that the man is a racist. Lighten up Karen you’re holding on too tight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exact quote from Joe. And Uncle Joe was not his running mate, not that that has anything to do with Joe’s racism against minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an angry white partisan, correct? Obama is a black man who won the presidency. You expect people to believe your skewed interpretation of Bidens comments over Obama who was the subject of those comments yet selected the man as his VP. So you think Obama picked a white racist who made racists slurs against him to be his VP?? and you expect to be taken seriously?!?! I don’t think so. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s that blather have to do with Joe saying no clean or articulate black existed prior to 07?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he didn’t say that so I can’t really give you an answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you're stupid.  He most certainly did say that.  He said Obama was the FIRST.  You've heard and seen the quote.  Are you a habitual liar?
Click to expand...

First what? Haha. You’re like a pre schooler who can’t understand basic shit... this is hilarious.


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> First what? Haha. You’re like a pre schooler who can’t understand basic shit... this is hilarious.


Stupid shithead.  Here it is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Slade3200 said:


> Hahaha... you’re really gonna try and make the case that Biden is Racist?! Good luck with that. Great use of your time. It’s totally gonna work



^ knows Biden is racist, doesn't care


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> Correct, the press was much more friendly to Obama. Obama had far superior people skills than Trump and knew how to handle them with a much more measured balance of class, respect and strength when needed. Trump was all ego and emotion and tried to vilify the press so he got exactly what was expected.


Obama has zero people skills, just an army of propaganda spinners making him look human. Just ask the stupidly acting police risking their lives.


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Obama has zero people skills, just an army of propaganda spinners making him look human. Just ask the stupidly acting police risking their lives.


Well if that’s your opinion then I wouldnt expect you to vote for him. It’s a free country, do what you like


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> Well if that’s your opinion then I wouldnt expect you to vote for him. It’s a free country, do what you like


Those with people skills don’t slander others who have no avenue to correct the slander.


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Those with people skills don’t slander others who have no avenue to correct the slander.


Hahahaha, reread what you just wrote. One blaring name comes to mind


----------



## Weatherman2020

Slade3200 said:


> Hahahaha, reread what you just wrote. One blaring name comes to mind


I’d be the first to tell you he has zero people skills. But then again, so did Patton. The question is can they do a good job at their assigned task.


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> I’d be the first to tell you he has zero people skills. But then again, so did Patton. The question is can they do a good job at their assigned task.


Well if the task is to represent an entire nation and engage in diplomacy then the answer is hell no, Trump sucked balls at that. If the task is to be a dishonest Dick and bully and push an agenda that only his base supported while demonizing all who oppose him… then I’d think you’d say he did a knock up job at that.


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Well if the task is to represent an entire nation and engage in diplomacy then the answer is hell no, Trump sucked balls at that. If the task is to be a dishonest Dick and bully and push an agenda that only his base supported while demonizing all who oppose him… then I’d think you’d say he did a knock up job at that.


Trump put the average working person first.  You twits are more concerned with making sure every perverted freak has access to vulnerable children and gets turned loose with no bail.


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Well if that’s your opinion then I wouldnt expect you to vote for him. It’s a free country, do what you like


Did you see post #86?  Well?


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Trump put the average working person first.  You twits are more concerned with making sure every perverted freak has access to vulnerable children and gets turned loose with no bail.


Trump has always put himself first… always


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Did you see post #86?  Well?


Yes I saw it and I understand what he was trying to say. He left out the word “candidate”. Joe does that. Not a big deal


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Yes I saw it and I understand what he was trying to say. He left out the word “candidate”. Joe does that. Not a big deal


Joe leaves out a lot of things.  So now you're saying that until Obama, all Black candidates for office were dirty and inarticulate.  Gee, that sounds like a racist to me.  Dumb shit.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Joe leaves out a lot of things.  So now you're saying that until Obama, all Black candidates for office were dirty and inarticulate.  Gee, that sounds like a racist to me.  Dumb shit.


I’m sorry you feel that way. You left out the word mainstream. I guess Joe isn’t the only ones leaving out words. 2 peas same pod


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> I’m sorry you feel that way. You left out the word mainstream. I guess Joe isn’t the only ones leaving out words. 2 peas same pod


You're digging quite a hole for yourself.  So what's the difference between a mainstream Black candidate and a Black candidate?


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> You're digging quite a hole for yourself.  So what's the difference between a mainstream Black candidate and a Black candidate?


Ask Joe… to me it sounds like he meant a top contender in which Obama was the first. Correct?


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Ask Joe… to me it sounds like he meant a top contender in which Obama was the first. Correct?


You're the one that claimed Joe Biden isn't a racist.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> You're the one that claimed Joe Biden isn't a racist.


Haha, I claimed that huh?! Way to dodge my question BTW


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, I claimed that huh?! Way to dodge my question BTW


The only one dodging here is you.  Just admit it.  Biden is a political hack who's been in government his entire career, enriched himself and his family, and has caused more harm than good.  Why would you protect such an idiot?


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> The only one dodging here is you.  Just admit it.  Biden is a political hack who's been in government his entire career, enriched himself and his family, and has caused more harm than good.  Why would you protect such an idiot?


What I’ve said has nothing to do with protecting any of the things you just listed. We are talking about a single statement and I’m just being honest about it. I could hate Biden with a passion and oppose everything he has done as a politician. That still wouldn’t justify making assumptions and false statements about things he has said or done.


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> What I’ve said has nothing to do with protecting any of the things you just listed. We are talking about a single statement and I’m just being honest about it. I could hate Biden with a passion and oppose everything he has done as a politician. That still wouldn’t justify making assumptions and false statements about things he has said or done.


Joe Biden is a racist.  Speaking to Black people he said this about Republicans in 2012..."They're gonna put ya'll back in chains".   Campaigning in 2020 he said to Black people..."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't Black".  That's a racist.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Joe Biden is a racist.  Speaking to Black people he said this about Republicans in 2012..."They're gonna put ya'll back in chains".   Campaigning in 2020 he said to Black people..."If you don't vote for me, then you ain't Black".  That's a racist.


If you say so. You sound very snow flakey though. I guess we just see things differently


----------



## hadit

night_son said:


> They, meaning your average lunatic Trump hating democrat voters, won't care. Hell, they'd vote for a corpse. _Weekend at Biden's_ anyone?


Woot! Second post in and they can't stop themselves from referencing TRUMP!. Let Quid Pro stand on his own two feet.


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> If you say so. You sound very snow flakey though. I guess we just see things differently


Yes, we see things differently.  I know a racist when I see one and you don't.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Yes, we see things differently.  I know a racist when I see one and you don't.


Right and I could say the exact same thing about you. Neither one of our statements means more than the other. It’s your POV and my POV. Nothing more. Yours is just much more snowflakey


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Right and I could say the exact same thing about you. Neither one of our statements means more than the other. It’s your POV and my POV. Nothing more. Yours is just much more snowflakey


Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> Go fuck yourself.


There you go! Totally redeemed yourself!


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> There you go! Totally redeemed yourself!


There YOU go, enabling a demented lifelong racist beaurocrat.


----------



## Slade3200

BS Filter said:


> There YOU go, enabling a demented lifelong racist beaurocrat.


Shame on me, Karen. Thanks for setting me straight


----------



## BS Filter

Slade3200 said:


> Shame on me, Karen. Thanks for setting me straight


No Problem.


----------



## 22lcidw

Slade3200 said:


> If you say so. You sound very snow flakey though. I guess we just see things differently


Joe does not believe what he says. he was always questionable in intellect and plagiarized speeches were part of his schtick. He has done some massive lying from his promises when running for President. Trump tried to keep his no matter all the venom spewed towards him. We owe Biden nothing! He despises fly over country. He has proven it over and over.


----------



## Slade3200

22lcidw said:


> Joe does not believe what he says. he was always questionable in intellect and plagiarized speeches were part of his schtick. He has done some massive lying from his promises when running for President. Trump tried to keep his no matter all the venom spewed towards him. We owe Biden nothing! He despises fly over country. He has proven it over and over.


I usually try to avoid making proclamations about what other peoples personal beliefs are… there is no way for me to know what somebody else is feeling and pretending like I do would just make me sounds like an ignorant pompous ass


----------

